# KOOL-AID NEW PRODUCT



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great!.can i have a pair for the front??...........i rebuilt mine way too many times already.......been in there for like 3 years........... :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



details? are they triple O ring? and price lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11709547
> *great!.can i have a pair for the front??...........i rebuilt mine way too many times already.......been in there for like 3 years........... :cheesy:
> *



shit yours are still working, what u talkin about lol


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAIDS NEW STROKES TRIPLE O RINGS BRASS FITTINGS GUARANTEE BY ME EXCELLENT FOR ALL CARS GREAT FOR HOPPERS IN STOCK 6IN 8IN PM PRICES SILVER IN COLOR 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Loving the T shirt design. "Bumper" with the check mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Price?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

What is the inner diameter of the cylinder case? 

Anybody out there know where I can get a cylinder with a 2'' inner diameter in the case?

Heavy car fellows....thats all.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

brass fittings...


huh?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 04:26 PM~11709661
> *shit yours are still working, what u talkin about lol
> *


 :uh: y u gotta kill it??............mine leak and it fucks up the undercarriage........... :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2008, 08:50 PM~11716959
> *:uh: y u gotta kill it??............mine leak and it fucks up the undercarriage........... :angry:
> *


lol y u gotta kill cylinders like that then lol.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



theses come w ur promised lifetime warranty..i hope theses are better than ur ragely ass coils u sent that went flat in two hits???!!! :uh:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

4140 Shafts?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 28 2008, 04:35 AM~11718860
> *theses come w ur promised lifetime warranty..i hope theses are better than ur ragely ass coils u sent that went flat in two hits???!!! :uh:
> *


pics,please


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 28 2008, 03:35 AM~11718860
> *theses come w ur promised lifetime warranty..i hope theses are better than ur ragely ass coils u sent that went flat in two hits???!!! :uh:
> *


thats some funny shit right there ive hopped on them all year with no problem


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 29 2008, 08:38 AM~11726454
> *thats some funny shit right there ive hopped on them all year with no problem
> *



i think its gonna be resolved....but ill post pics later...if there not in the rear of something


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11709547
> *great!.can i have a pair for the front??...........i rebuilt mine way too many times already.......been in there for like 3 years........... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Pics and price , can we see a pic of the shaft outside the casing? regular o-rings or polypacks ??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i would make a suggestion of selling some poly pak seals or even the quad seal with the back up. call them an upgrade and sell them with those seals for those of us who know how difficult it can be for those who get a hold of those type of seals with the correct seal to fit


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 27 2008, 07:45 PM~11716922
> *brass fittings...
> huh?
> *


 :no: brass bushings and pistons


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84+Sep 28 2008, 03:35 AM~11718860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LEMME KNOW WHEN I CAN PICK UP A PAIR.........


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 30 2008, 09:13 AM~11737981
> *THATS INTERESTING.........SHIT DOES HAPPEN AND NOTHING IN THIS WORLD IS PERFECT.............BUT I BEEN HOPPING ON KOOLAID COILS FOR WELL OVER A YEAR NOW, AND MY CAR ALWAYS PERFORMS..........AND ALREADY PROVEN...NO WEIGHT.....JUST A WINNING COMBINATION......
> 
> KOOLAID COILS + BLACK MAGIC GEN III PISTON PUMP + OWNER BUILT!! = WINNING COMBINATION FOR ME.........
> ...



hmmm :biggrin: yeah it works, i've seen it. Its all in the switchman, equipment is the same everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 11:35 AM~11739336
> *hmmm  :biggrin: yeah it works, i've seen it. Its all in the switchman, equipment is the same everywhere  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 so whose coils were u selling?? :0 :0 



























:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

just fucking with ya nacho................. :biggrin: 




we both know whats up...........


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 03:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 30 2008, 10:13 AM~11737981
> *THATS INTERESTING.........SHIT DOES HAPPEN AND NOTHING IN THIS WORLD IS PERFECT.............BUT I BEEN HOPPING ON KOOLAID COILS FOR WELL OVER A YEAR NOW, AND MY CAR ALWAYS PERFORMS..........AND ALREADY PROVEN...NO WEIGHT.....JUST A WINNING COMBINATION......
> 
> KOOLAID COILS + BLACK MAGIC GEN III PISTON PUMP + OWNER BUILT!! = WINNING COMBINATION FOR ME.........
> ...


Sup Chris....You tryin to get gangster again  Don't make me pull the card on the watcher again :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 05:50 PM~11753588
> *Sup Chris....You tryin to get gangster again   Don't make me pull the card on the watcher again :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ***** PLEEAAAAZZZZEEEEEEE................U ONLY BREATHING CUZ WATCHER ALLOWS IT........... :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11756084
> *:uh: ***** PLEEAAAAZZZZEEEEEEE................U ONLY BREATHING CUZ WATCHER ALLOWS IT........... :0
> *



watcher still wants his frame lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11756440
> *watcher still wants his frame lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2008, 12:48 PM~11770010
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

new models


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 30 2008, 04:34 PM~11742745
> *
> *


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 6 2008, 11:11 PM~11798158
> *
> *


ARE THESE THE WHITE SPRINGS U TALKIN ABOUT ON THIS PAGE


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

more to come


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 30 2008, 03:01 PM~11741473
> *:0  :0 so whose coils were u selling?? :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



One Stop Customs Coils...
I'm going into the ricer business, way more money LOL :biggrin: plus they don't care about spending, entire different breed of people... These fuckers are spoiled by mommy and daddy lol.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

well all i have to say dahmm kool-aid is the shit he the man with the master blast he hook up both my cuttys and did a fucking great job on both of them here is a pic of one of them on 3 wheels


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT for my homie kool-aid


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11815399
> *LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


haha is that mad mike with the headphones on?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 6 2008, 10:26 PM~11798315
> *new models
> 
> 
> ...


needs to let go of my stick. 


















candle stick that is lol


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11798375
> *
> *


Those flat "squeezed-down" items ain't "New Models." Need somethin' "Fresh and "Poppin' " to enhance that add for the new Hydraulic components!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 10:09 AM~11820746
> *One Stop Customs Coils...
> I'm going into the ricer business, way more money LOL :biggrin: plus they don't care about spending, entire different breed of people... These fuckers are spoiled by mommy and daddy lol.*


man ant that the truth. i put a muffler on this kids honda early in the week. charged him $100. to be honest i was just hoping he would just leave. now he wants lambo doors.... on a damn civic :uh: ..... that's gonna cost him, umm well his parents anyways


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 30 2008, 11:13 AM~11737981
> *THATS INTERESTING.........SHIT DOES HAPPEN AND NOTHING IN THIS WORLD IS PERFECT.............BUT I BEEN HOPPING ON KOOLAID COILS FOR WELL OVER A YEAR NOW, AND MY CAR ALWAYS PERFORMS..........AND ALREADY PROVEN...NO WEIGHT.....JUST A WINNING COMBINATION......
> 
> KOOLAID COILS + BLACK MAGIC GEN III PISTON PUMP + OWNER BUILT!! = WINNING COMBINATION FOR ME.........
> ...



i just picked up two sets. pretty much because of your endorsement of them.


if my shit don't hit at least as good as it was i am gonna cyber shoot your ass :angry: shipping was crazy :cheesy:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

DO NOT FOR GET KOOL-AID WILL BE AT THE VEGAS SHOW LOOK FOR THERE BOTH THERE


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 11 2008, 04:25 AM~11836670
> *i just picked up two sets. pretty much because of your endorsement of them.
> if my shit don't hit at least as good as it was i am gonna cyber shoot your ass  :angry: shipping was crazy  :cheesy:
> *



haha i have noticed they dont sponge out quickly like a few other coils ive tried.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

hey kool-aid how was vegas bro let me know~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT for mah homie Kool-aid


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

koooooool-aaaaiiiiiiddddddddd is da man for hydraulics you know this !!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 11 2008, 03:25 AM~11836670
> *i just picked up two sets. pretty much because of your endorsement of them.
> if my shit don't hit at least as good as it was i am gonna cyber shoot your ass  :angry: shipping was crazy  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: HOPE U GOT THE GOOD ONES :ugh: :ugh: 



YOU'LL BE HAPPY HOMIE...AND IF NOT.......SHOOT KOOLAIDS ASS INSTEAD.... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT 4 mah homie kool-aid 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you kool-aid for another great set up on my car hope to lift my truck next well here are the pics so you can check kool-aid work did it even better that what i expected


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

How much did they charge you for that setup ? 
Just curious what shops are charging


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 27 2008, 08:26 AM~11713226
> *Loving the T shirt design. "Bumper" with the check mark. :thumbsup:
> *


how much for a shirt?


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

MR KOOL-AID

thank´s for help mee have a good day :biggrin: :biggrin: 
joakim / rollerz only sweden


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

YOUR WELCOME KOOLAID NATIONWIDE THANKS FOR THEE ORDER TALK TO YOU SOON KOOLAID :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 3 2008, 12:15 AM~12040507
> *YOUR WELCOME KOOLAID NATIONWIDE THANKS FOR THEE ORDER TALK TO YOU SOON KOOLAID :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wud up Koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

do it movin Kool Aid. we goin see you again


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WUD U MAJESTICS CEN. FL GETTING STUFF TOGETHER TOO SEND U WILL LET U KNOW WHAT SHIPPING CO AND WHAT DATE TO SHIP OK KOOLAID :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

STYLISTICS WHATUP NEED TO BRING BIGGER TRUCK NEXT TIME HAD FUN WITH U GUYS ONLY SHOP I KNOW OPEN 6.00 AM MUCH PROP DRIVING ALL NIGHT TO SEE US THANKS FOR BIGGG ORDER KOOLAID REPS. SAC.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

i need to get an adex from you. i was thinking about hitting the Traffic show in Upland. u goin?


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 7 2008, 06:23 AM~11799959
> *more to come
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the chrome coils?
you got them in stock?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 7 2008, 12:26 AM~11798315
> *new models
> 
> 
> ...


  Dam! She finer than a mutha fucka!  :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 5 2008, 10:00 AM~12067876
> *WUD U MAJESTICS CEN. FL GETTING STUFF TOGETHER TOO SEND U WILL LET U KNOW WHAT SHIPPING CO AND WHAT DATE TO SHIP OK KOOLAID :thumbsup:
> *


sorry about the pm homie, I just seen your post Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 2 2008, 07:15 PM~12040507
> *YOUR WELCOME KOOLAID NATIONWIDE THANKS FOR THEE ORDER TALK TO YOU SOON KOOLAID :thumbsup:
> *


I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2008, 07:35 PM~12283153
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin: pm sent koolaid


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

what's up kool-aid I was wondering if you guyz still have the chrome arm for the ball-joint for a 93 lincoln tc, someone on LIL said that they where about a $100 also are they durable let me know what's up!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Someone gonna answer the phone for an order??? I need teo faucet style slowdowns. Hit me up on PM. Plus price and payment info.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11709547
> *great!.can i have a pair for the front??...........i rebuilt mine way too many times already.......been in there for like 3 years........... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 29 2008, 08:22 PM~11734622
> *Pics and price , can we see a pic of the shaft outside the casing? regular o-rings or polypacks ??
> *


X2


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

can i get a free t-shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='colorurple'>SWITCH PANELS OF UR DESIRE IN STOCK NOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;<span style='colorurple'>;;;;;;;;;PISTON PUMPS;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;NEED UR MOTOR READY FOR UR SHOW CAR;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;KOOL AID COMMING FOR ALL DA HOPPERS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;LEO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
















;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;MANGER;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;how that BOSS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this our price list


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

id dont wanna read 20 pages,,,but wussup on some coils? i hear you guys have the best for hopers


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PRICE LIST RIGHT ABOVE YOU;;;BUY $120.00 WILL GET U WHAT U NEED


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

aw shit,,didnt see it,,,


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 25 2009, 08:09 AM~13383696
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: KEEP RUNNING UR MOUTH...................UR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE HOMEBOY.........UR BOYS TOLD ME WHATS UP...............LEARN SOME RESPECT.......... :angry:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 dayum :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 27 2009, 02:40 PM~13409328
> *:0 dayum :0
> *


X UN CHINGO :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

now what


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

U guys still sell the clear whammy tanks? How much?


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Here are your shirts Chris, right off the oven... I will be up there tomorrow. 
2X-3X-4X- And 5X sizes... I will be installing the sticker on Leo's truck also.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

silver coils in come get them :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 1 2009, 10:25 AM~13454400
> *silver coils in come get them :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Here i come.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;get ur silver coils they in stock buy all u need;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

what is the price


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get ur piston pumps and get high inches


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

team koolaid :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11815177
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 03:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

How much for a set of 8" com cylinders,a set of telescopic 16 or what ever fully extends to 30",a set of 4 1/2 for a v8 cutlass,a piston tank kit,and a y block 3/4"-1/2"-1/2"with 1/2'' return and the reverse deep cups for the telescopics shipped to 27350.And how long would it take to get here.Thank


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

4 sale


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 15 2009, 07:20 AM~13582340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 20 2009, 06:37 AM~13628487
> *
> *


THANX HOMEBOY.....4 THIS WEEKEND.....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 15 2009, 10:20 AM~13582340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys keep pallets of water in stock???


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

your welcome mufasa team koolaid


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 7 2008, 03:26 AM~11798315
> *new models
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt mind being all up in her kool aid :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 3 2009, 03:12 PM~13477740
> *team koolaid :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey homie, i ordered some springs off the website, i got the conf. email, just wondering if you had an estimate of when they were gonna come in...???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

what size u suggest i run in the front of my 82 caddi


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

said it</span>


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11709500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the shirt??? :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 23 2009, 09:09 PM~13367412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WELD... :0 LOKKS LIKE SHIIIIT....U CALL THAT SAFE.... :uh:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@May 9 2009, 05:34 AM~13835009
> *how much for just the shirt??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@May 16 2009, 12:39 AM~13903387
> *nice
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for making this possible Kool-Aid....


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

love this


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID COILS AT WORK;;;WHAT IT DO;;WHO GOT THAT? 818 OR 714


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHA IT DO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHA IT DO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

We do chrome, set ups, anything to make your car look good. and most important anything to get you to win first place on the hop competitions


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT WHATEVER U NEED ITS THERE


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

kool vid!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14944269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i fixed it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 1 2009, 07:03 AM~14945739
> *i fixed it
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

kool-aid has anything you need and any thing you want :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 1 2009, 03:45 PM~14950383
> *kool-aid has anything you need and any thing you want  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MILLION DOLLARS...........................


































CAN U LOAN IT TO ME???


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 1 2009, 03:45 PM~14950383
> *kool-aid has anything you need and any thing you want  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14944269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 3 2009, 09:54 AM~14969505
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Kool-Aid New products*


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOLAID GOT NEW PRODUCT, CHECK IT OUT MAKE UR CAR HOT


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

kool-aid


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KooL-Aid Give Me a Call At 323 864 5050 To Order Your Parts


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 9 2009, 12:08 PM~15027472
> *KooL-Aid Give Me a Call At 323 864 5050 To Order Your Parts
> *


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what up koolaid


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11815177
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kool-Aid Hydraulics 
323-864-5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------

